
Identifying Traffic Differentiation in Mobile Networks [pdf] - cambyrne
http://www3.cs.stonybrook.edu/~phillipa/papers/traffic-diff_imc15.pdf
======
cambyrne
Seems T-Mobile US is the only one in the lot that does not mess with your bits
in the middle, and the other carriers may be having a chat with the fcc... And
/ or the copywrite owners of the content being modified without consent.

